# HELP THE St VRAINS.... Time Sensitive



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Mountainbuzzers and Friends, The development of the master plan for the Saint Vrain rivers is moving forward quickly. We, as white water enthusiasts, have an opportunity to make a difference. The quickest way for you to help direct the reclamation of the rivers around Lyons is to send me an email with some specifics that I will define below. I will compile these emails and get our voices heard and the papers placed in front of the right people. This effort on your part may be essential in our ability to enjoy these rivers in the years to come. This is time sensitive. 


The email content should include
Your Name
City you reside
Your age 
In a statement please express how you have used these stretches of river in the past. Why these stretches and their redevelopment are important to you. If you came into to town and made purchases such as food, gas, liquor and other items. Did you or someone you know come to town because of events such as the Lyons Outdoor Games which utilizes the rivers. What would you like to see replaced or improved upon in and around these rivers.


Our goal is to have 100 emails from the Buzz. Thank you for your help and we will keep you posted
Please Title the email
Saint Vrain River user opinion
Send to
[email protected]


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Also, the draft alternatives analysis for the St. Vrain Creek Master Plan is available on the project website. 

There are public input meetings for the alternative analysis next week. The one is Lyons is on Thursday at 6 at the High School.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

*St Vrain MasterPlan info for you*

Ok, This is it. If you are able to make the meetings that address the river areas important to you here is the list. These will be the last and most influential meetings for boaters. The master plan team have a draft plan and this is the last chance to express our voice. 
Points to be made
SSV: new hazards that make the run unsafe
Lack of river access
Braided river channel that is too shallow to navigate
The narrows has been choked by road stabilization
The river bed has been stripped of in stream large boulders and eddies
One of the best class 5 sections of river in the state has been lost and 
needs to be repaired 
In town rivers
Repair and replace old structures while making improvements by utilizing a group of white water design professionals (S2O designs would be the logical choice but I would not leave that up to ones logic, Support the local groups that can produce world class features while keeping these dollars close to home)
Utilize new design features such as pneumatic gates for adjustable features, in stream "rapid blocks" for feature adjustability.
Remove dangerous and non navigable features while improving recreation example is the highland ditch dam which is downstream of the old October hole. This could be transformed into 6 new play features as an example of working with ditch companies.
McConnell Ponds: Discuss the importance of the ponds for year round training, teaching beginners and kids in a safe and controlled and slightly warmer feature (roll practice). The roll they play for whitewater enthusiasts during events such as the Lyons Outdoor Games. One thing to consider is the ponds my be more accessible for use if moved to the North side of the river (ie move to river LEFT).

There are certainly many more points to be addressed but these should get us started. Our voices are needed here. Don't leave this up to others.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

NSV: Speaking points
Discuss Apple Valley run and Shelleys: The similar issues that SSV face along with anything else you see as a speaking point.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Submitted! Chime in all, it just takes an email.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Done, lets keep this hot and get these emails in. I am also going to post this link on Facebook Front range paddlers. Anything you can do to get the word out the better, lets not miss this opportunty.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Great call on FB. believe it or not, I don't FB, so that would be a great help.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Matt, where is the high school located in Lyons?


----------



## straightfromAVL (Jul 18, 2007)

Email sent!

C'mon people, send in those emails. Be honest with yourself, you're reading the Buzz right now, so you have the 3 minutes to spare. It's that simple, and it can only help.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Chief Niwot said:


> Matt, where is the high school located in Lyons?


Al, the high school is South of Bohn park and a smidge east of Bohn. Basically head south on 2nd and a right on McConnell Dr. 5 min walk to the river from the high school.


----------



## iSki (Oct 11, 2005)

*Great cause*

Email submitted
Good cause and we can affect how Lyons invests in the river. We could have an awesome stretch with just a little investment from the town. The decision makers need to know that paddlers will come to Lyons if they build it!


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

email sent!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for taking the lead on this Matt. I sent mine over. Please chime in folks and help out the paddling community.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

So the older folks on here are over represented with the emails. If you are in the teen to 20-30 year range you may not realize how important it is for you to take the time to email. 
Make a race out of it
Type the email and post the time
Whatever it takes.


----------



## Thumphrey (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheering for you guys and the Vrain!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

So, the fishermen are typically over represented at these meetings and are often asking for tge opposite of what we want as kayakers. What's being offered here is your opinion, as a kayaker, to be hand delivered to the master plan engineers at a public forum. We have over 300 views and only 13 emails. Not sure what de to say to encourage you to write an email??

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

Email sent. Speak up boaters!

I'll post to the FoCo Kayaking FB page as well.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Email Matt and give him support please.

Matt, please ask for that clean 20ft waterfall on SSV folks have been dreaming about!


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Arg, totally forgot about the 20' waterfall. Matt, please amend my response. I'd settle for a 10 footer.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Email sent/bump. I want to see the first man made creeking park.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

15 emails. .............??
With all the talk on here buzzards can only muster 15 emails????


Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## GlennD (Oct 10, 2013)

email sent bump!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Evan? Kyle? Kevin? Marty? Darren? Christine? Nathan? Josh? El scotto? Etc etc etc etc?
Seriously? Send the emails the meeting is this Thursday

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Matt for working on this effort to take this opportunity to restore the North and South Saint Vrain. I used your talking points and have sent an email. 

Come on you fellow buzzards and send in an email to show the interest that we have. Only 85 more emails to go!


----------



## MCSkid (Feb 27, 2008)

sent. over 500 views and less than 20 emails? step it up! this could be something really amazing.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

How many chances do most boaters have to hear their opinions with the potential to make a positive impact? The answer is very few. Take action, write a short note and don't let this one be a missed opportunity!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Sent mine. I only made it out there once this year due the post flood conditions and normally I go many many times. I sure hope they can initiate some additional restoration.


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

Done. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## H2Obug (Oct 20, 2006)

Done! Hey, Colorado Whitewater Association board...have you gotten involved? This is why we donate.....


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Done. Come on people, let's not squander our opportunity!!!!!!!


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Done. I spend very little time on the St Vrains, but I know how important this is to the community. Thanks for letting us know about this.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

We are at 28 emails
We could sure use some more
Much appreciated to everyone that has stepped up. You should know that this master plan team has taken the information they have been given and done a great job so far. If the fisherman out number our input it could reduce our kayak opportunities. Your email is important. Let's optimize our chances of have very long seasons of boating on the Saint Vrains for many years to come.
I've seen many of you here in town boating that still have not emailed.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

We got three more in the last 24 hours. The submission is tomorrow evening. Come on. It's starting to look better with our compilation of emails but we need more. There have been 1700 views. Even if you have never paddled here in Lyons speak up. One day you may paddle here if we have made it whitewater friendly. Thank you to everyone that has taken the time to email. Your emails will all be handed directly to the Baker team. I have created a cover page and will bind the emails. I have spoken often to the team and have a direct line to the lead agents for our region. This will certainly make an impression and will be hard to ignore. This type of chance literally comes once in a lifetime. In the past the weight has been given to the ditch companies and to the fishermen. As you all know, many people have moved to Colorado to experience the amazing whitewater options it offers and many more make the trip annually to get on our rivers. This is our chance to be a driving force in how these river beds are repaired. 
Send the email!


----------



## Max's Dad (Jan 5, 2010)

I sent an email and so did grandpa. Max and the missus will be sending their emails as well. What is the current tally?


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

although I haven't been on the ST VRAINS, I am an advocate for all rivers... and hope to someday explore the st vrains... 



email sent.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Bump - Email sent.

I've not yet boated the St. Vrain either but know people that have and hope to someday boat it through Lyons, or at least hang out at the park and watch some kayakers throwing down.

Thanks for the work you're putting into this, Matt!


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

We have 48 emails
There is still some time.
Rally your friends. Let's fill up their inbox with a huge binder of whitewater-philic emails

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

It's almost game time
We produced 55 emails
It looks very professional and I'll be certain that the lead reps for the master plan Not only receive the compilation of emails but get a brief synopsis verbally on the significant impact repairing these river structures with whitewater recreation at the top of mind is to people around the state and the nation, from beginner to elite paddler, play boater, creek boater and slalom boater alike.
Nice job to you all

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice work Matt! Good luck.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks Ian
It went well
Keep you all posted

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Updates
Here are a couple of quotes from the folks reviewing the emails.
Nice Job!!

Would it also be possible for you to send us the emails individually like you had asked about. It would be helpful for us (CDR Associates) to pull those into a separate report we’re putting together for Boulder County of each comment received. For Baker’s purposes of going through these comments and including them as part of the master plan, I think they have what they need and the pdf works.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Matt,

Do you need us to re-send the emails to CDR Assoc. or take any other action to make sure our comments are noted? Or will you just forward the emails yourself?

Thanks for the effort you're putting into this,

-AH


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Andy, thanks for asking. I forwarded them all as well as created a PDF compilation. if anyone needs these for any reason regarding communicating to BoCo or a St Vrain master plan committee please email me directly and I will get them to that agency for you.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Here is an interactive map where you can embed your comments and needs for the saint vrain river.
I just went through and added some comments. Interestingly enough there are very few comments so we as kayakers could DOMINATE this map.
See below for the directions on how to leave a comment

works pretty easy

link
http://bit.ly/1ymQ5bw

Directions
Zoom into your area of interest and once there:​ 

 click on the edit button​ 
 click on the Public Comment button (on the left side of the screen)​ 
 click on the area of interest on the map to submit your comment​
 A final pop-up dialog will then allow you to add your comment and contact information (if you like).​ ​


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Another quote for all your effort buzzards


Thanks, Matt. A ton of good stuff in there. Especially appreciate some of the more detailed requests for specific aspects they’d like to see incorporated in future design projects. Thanks for all the hard work everyone put into it. 




Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Repairing play features is more straightforward, but what's the strategy for riverbed damage to SSV? I can stand there during runoff and say, "hey that feature is all messed up, you need to route some water to the right of that boulder." However, I don't know how to make specific comments on a map.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Good call Kevin
I have advocated for us all to document each and every hazard you can think of on SSV
The interactive map would work well for this
Discuss low flow channel creation and replacing rock features in the stream
Create a retaining wall in the narrows to widen that section
Basics like that for now.
The more we litter the map with comments the better IMHO

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

